# May Monster Madness Blog Hop! Celebrating the halfway point to Halloween!



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

May Monster Madness is coming up. Celebrating the half way point to Halloween, this week long event will bring you some of blogging finest Monster related posts there is. Join up now if you want to participate, or if you just want to follow for the monstrously good material that is sure to come.

http://annie-walls-author.blogspot.com/2012/03/may-monster-madness.html


----------

